# Intro :)



## brookecharon (Dec 29, 2019)

Hi, I'm Brooke and I'm from Wisconsin! I've owned several hamsters before and am now looking to start caring for mice. I'm extremely interested in learning more about them- I've done basic research on how to care for mice and what is needed for them.

Right now I'm looking for some local breeders to purchase mice from


----------

